# AL'S SMOKEY BEANS



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

I know most of you already have your best bean recipe, and I would never try to say that this one is the best bean recipe out there.

What I will say is, when we have guests the bean pan always ends up empty.

Also for the new folks on here who haven't found that best bean recipe, I think this one is a good place to start.

Here is the recipe.

Al’s smoked beans

28 ounces Bush’s Original baked beans  + a little water

1 onion coarsely chopped

2 Fresh jalapenos chopped with seeds & veins removed

1/4 cup raw sugar

1/8 cup Dijon mustard

1/2 lb. bacon cooked until crispy then chopped (save bacon grease)

Mix everything together including bacon grease.

Smoke at 250-275 for 2 to 3 hours or 225 for 3 to 4 hours, until the color is right. 

It only has a few ingredients & it can be tweaked to fit your own taste very easily.

If you want it sweeter, just add more sugar, tarter, add more mustard, hotter, keep the jalapeno seeds, thicker, eliminate the water, healthier, leave out the bacon grease.

Or add your special ingredients to make it your own.

Here we go. That is all the ingredients.













7-24-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






I just put about 1/4 cup of water in the bean can to rinse out everything in there & add it to the beans.













7-24-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






Here's what it looks like ready to go.













7-24-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






I usually put a rack of ribs over the top so the beans catch the rib drippings.













7-24-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






I also mop the ribs with a mix of apple juice & BBQ sauce, which also drip into the beans.













7-24-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






There starting to get some color.













7-24-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






We moved the Lang under the canopy, because the afternoon storms were on their way.

Had a couple of drinks & smelled the smoke.













7-24-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






This what I like them to look like when they are done.













7-24-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






You just can't have beans all alone, so a couple of ribs & some tater salad.













7-24-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






Thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Always like to try new recipes for beans. I'll be giving this one a try.

Great looking dish!


----------



## Bummed (Jul 25, 2016)

Bookmarked! Would you happen to have a mac n cheese recipe too?


----------



## idahopz (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks great Al!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2016)

Ribs Look Great, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those Beans Look & Sound Great Too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They both look Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2016)

Al they look good to me Points for the recipe

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Always like to try new recipes for beans. I'll be giving this one a try.
> 
> Great looking dish!


Thanks DB!

Let me know how you like it!

Al


Bummed said:


> Bookmarked! Would you happen to have a mac n cheese recipe too?


Sorry I really don't have one.

Al


IdahoPZ said:


> Looks great Al!


Thanks Pete, appreciate the point too.

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Ribs Look Great, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear & thanks for the point!

Al


tropics said:


> Al they look good to me Points for the recipe
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 25, 2016)

Love a easy recipe.  Gonna try this.


----------



## b-one (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks tasty,but if the beans were the star of the show I'll eat those leftover bones for you!


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 25, 2016)

Al another great cook with that Lang!!
You and Judy have a nice setup there Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tasty looking beans Al!

Points!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome Al, we'll be trying these beans !  Thanks for the recipe !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Love a easy recipe. Gonna try this.


Thanks Adam!

Let me know how you like them.

Al


b-one said:


> Looks tasty,but if the beans were the star of the show I'll eat those leftover bones for you!


Thanks B!

Well I had to put something on the plate with the beans.

Sorry no leftovers this time!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Al another great cook with that Lang!!
> You and Judy have a nice setup there


Thanks a lot Doug!

I appreciate it!

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking beans Al!
> 
> Points!


Thanks for the point Case!

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Al, we'll be trying these beans ! Thanks for the recipe !


Thank you Justin!

Let me know how you like them.

Al


----------



## sota d (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks great Al! I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks for sharing, David.


----------



## sauced (Jul 26, 2016)

Great looking plate Al.....and you are right, smoked bbq beans are always all eaten up!!!

Points!!

Ps....tired of that Lang yet? If so, I will take it off your hands!! lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Sota D said:


> Looks great Al! I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks for sharing, David.





Sauced said:


> Great looking plate Al.....and you are right, smoked bbq beans are always all eaten up!!!
> 
> Points!!
> 
> Ps....tired of that Lang yet? If so, I will take it off your hands!! lol


Thanks guys!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2016)

Really Nice everything looks great,   Good looking Smoker to boot,  What's with the welding glove ?













Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Really Nice everything looks great,   Good looking Smoker to boot,  What's with the welding glove ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

I had the welding gloves on because I had to pull the top grate out to mop the ribs easier.

Those grates are screaming hot!

I have a poker to use in the firebox, maybe next time I'll just use that to pull it out.

I'm still learning.

Al


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh, WOW! Those look good! I have a recipe for Baked Beans that was always a big hit at Church.May have to try Smokin them and see how they turn out sometime. Will definitlt have to try this one too!

Awesome Ribs too Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> Oh, WOW! Those look good! I have a recipe for Baked Beans that was always a big hit at Church.May have to try Smokin them and see how they turn out sometime. Will definitlt have to try this one too!
> 
> Awesome Ribs too Al!


Thanks Mom!

Yep if you haven't tried smoked beans, your in for a real treat!!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

I know most of you already have your best bean recipe, and I would never try to say that this one is the best bean recipe out there.

What I will say is, when we have guests the bean pan always ends up empty.

Also for the new folks on here who haven't found that best bean recipe, I think this one is a good place to start.

Here is the recipe.

Al’s smoked beans

28 ounces Bush’s Original baked beans  + a little water

1 onion coarsely chopped

2 Fresh jalapenos chopped with seeds & veins removed

1/4 cup raw sugar

1/8 cup Dijon mustard

1/2 lb. bacon cooked until crispy then chopped (save bacon grease)

Mix everything together including bacon grease.

Smoke at 250-275 for 2 to 3 hours or 225 for 3 to 4 hours, until the color is right. 

It only has a few ingredients & it can be tweaked to fit your own taste very easily.

If you want it sweeter, just add more sugar, tarter, add more mustard, hotter, keep the jalapeno seeds, thicker, eliminate the water, healthier, leave out the bacon grease.

Or add your special ingredients to make it your own.

Here we go. That is all the ingredients.













7-24-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






I just put about 1/4 cup of water in the bean can to rinse out everything in there & add it to the beans.













7-24-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






Here's what it looks like ready to go.













7-24-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






I usually put a rack of ribs over the top so the beans catch the rib drippings.













7-24-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






I also mop the ribs with a mix of apple juice & BBQ sauce, which also drip into the beans.













7-24-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






There starting to get some color.













7-24-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






We moved the Lang under the canopy, because the afternoon storms were on their way.

Had a couple of drinks & smelled the smoke.













7-24-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






This what I like them to look like when they are done.













7-24-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






You just can't have beans all alone, so a couple of ribs & some tater salad.













7-24-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 25, 2016






Thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Always like to try new recipes for beans. I'll be giving this one a try.

Great looking dish!


----------



## Bummed (Jul 25, 2016)

Bookmarked! Would you happen to have a mac n cheese recipe too?


----------



## idahopz (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks great Al!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2016)

Ribs Look Great, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those Beans Look & Sound Great Too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They both look Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2016)

Al they look good to me Points for the recipe

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Always like to try new recipes for beans. I'll be giving this one a try.
> 
> Great looking dish!


Thanks DB!

Let me know how you like it!

Al


Bummed said:


> Bookmarked! Would you happen to have a mac n cheese recipe too?


Sorry I really don't have one.

Al


IdahoPZ said:


> Looks great Al!


Thanks Pete, appreciate the point too.

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Ribs Look Great, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear & thanks for the point!

Al


tropics said:


> Al they look good to me Points for the recipe
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 25, 2016)

Love a easy recipe.  Gonna try this.


----------



## b-one (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks tasty,but if the beans were the star of the show I'll eat those leftover bones for you!


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 25, 2016)

Al another great cook with that Lang!!
You and Judy have a nice setup there Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tasty looking beans Al!

Points!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome Al, we'll be trying these beans !  Thanks for the recipe !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Love a easy recipe. Gonna try this.


Thanks Adam!

Let me know how you like them.

Al


b-one said:


> Looks tasty,but if the beans were the star of the show I'll eat those leftover bones for you!


Thanks B!

Well I had to put something on the plate with the beans.

Sorry no leftovers this time!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Al another great cook with that Lang!!
> You and Judy have a nice setup there


Thanks a lot Doug!

I appreciate it!

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking beans Al!
> 
> Points!


Thanks for the point Case!

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Al, we'll be trying these beans ! Thanks for the recipe !


Thank you Justin!

Let me know how you like them.

Al


----------



## sota d (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks great Al! I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks for sharing, David.


----------



## sauced (Jul 26, 2016)

Great looking plate Al.....and you are right, smoked bbq beans are always all eaten up!!!

Points!!

Ps....tired of that Lang yet? If so, I will take it off your hands!! lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Sota D said:


> Looks great Al! I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks for sharing, David.





Sauced said:


> Great looking plate Al.....and you are right, smoked bbq beans are always all eaten up!!!
> 
> Points!!
> 
> Ps....tired of that Lang yet? If so, I will take it off your hands!! lol


Thanks guys!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2016)

Really Nice everything looks great,   Good looking Smoker to boot,  What's with the welding glove ?













Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Really Nice everything looks great,   Good looking Smoker to boot,  What's with the welding glove ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

I had the welding gloves on because I had to pull the top grate out to mop the ribs easier.

Those grates are screaming hot!

I have a poker to use in the firebox, maybe next time I'll just use that to pull it out.

I'm still learning.

Al


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh, WOW! Those look good! I have a recipe for Baked Beans that was always a big hit at Church.May have to try Smokin them and see how they turn out sometime. Will definitlt have to try this one too!

Awesome Ribs too Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> Oh, WOW! Those look good! I have a recipe for Baked Beans that was always a big hit at Church.May have to try Smokin them and see how they turn out sometime. Will definitlt have to try this one too!
> 
> Awesome Ribs too Al!


Thanks Mom!

Yep if you haven't tried smoked beans, your in for a real treat!!

Al


----------

